# Cleveleys Car Show - Sunday 7th June 2015



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

As discussed at the February NW meet, I have booked a club stand on the promenade at Cleveleys Car Show (near Blackpool) on Sunday 7th June, and is open to TTOC and TTF members.
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 9542,d.d24

Cars will be displayed in Victoria Road (which will be closed off to traffic) and all along the promenade. Each person attending will receive a commemorative plaque.

If anyone fancies a place on the club stand, let me know. Names so far are:

1. Cloud
2. So Slow
3. Marco34
4. ImolaTT
5. Mark Davies
6. Shane100
7. Templar
8. blackpoolfc
9. The Phantom Lord
10. t'mill
11. gninnam
12. Haiych 
13. Shivji 
14. Sonatina
15. Skid Mark
16. clewb
17. Sutty

*Meeting details for next Sunday are as follows:-*

For people travelling from the South (most of us):

The Tickled Trout Services (BP), Preston New Road, Samlesbury, Preston, PR5 0UJ
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 5598,d.bGg

*Please arrive BEFORE 7.30 am* as we will be leaving promptly to our second meeting place.

For people near/to the north of Cleveleys:

The Victoria Hotel, 183 Victoria Road West, Cleveleys, FY5 3PZ (no website). They have a large car park.










*Please arrive around 8.15 am*, in order to leave at 8.30 am prompt, to proceed to the promenade.

Don't forget to pack sunscreen [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

That sounds nice, I'd be up for that :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Karen can you put me down on the list


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> That sounds nice, I'd be up for that :wink:


Consider it done!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> Hi Karen can you put me down on the list


Thanks Kurt, I've added you to the list


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

As discussed earlier, once I know what's happening work wise (maybe in a few weeks) I'll be able to give you a definite answer, but I'd love to make this one as it sounds brill.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Be nice to have a mk3 there too. 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Be nice to have a mk3 there too. 8)


Is there something you want to tell us (a lottery win perhaps)?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

No unfortunately... But would be nice to see a mk1, 2 and 3 all lined up 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> That sounds nice, I'd be up for that :wink:


It's a long way to travel from Wolverhampton on the morning Jase, I've just found out that we have to be on site for 9am. It might be an idea for you to consider staying overnight in Blackpool or something [smiley=sleeping.gif] unless you're an early bird.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

If wifey is coming then we will probably stay over but if I'm going solo I'll be up bright and early and enjoy the quite ride up :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> If wifey is coming then we will probably stay over but if I'm going solo I'll be up bright and early and enjoy the quite ride up :wink:


Go on, treat the wife! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Might let her treat me the...hehe

Edit: was there a TT stand last year, didn't see any on the YouTube video ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

7th June; the day I got married decades ago :lol: :lol:

Can't say anything just yet as I might or might not be on holidays somewhere in the Mediterranean


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Edit: was there a TT stand last year, didn't see any on the YouTube video ?


No there wasn't, this will be the first so we need to show them how it's done!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Can't say anything just yet as I might or might not be on holidays somewhere in the Mediterranean


I don't think Cleveley's will look quite like that, even on a sunny day! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thought I'd just ask, is this TTOC members only ?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Thought I'd just ask, is this TTOC members only ?


No, TTOC and TTF members are welcome, there's plenty of room


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok thank you :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Only two weeks on Sunday to this event, and there are still spaces available on the stand if anyone would like a day at the seaside - Just let me know. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Have you been given the location of our pitch yet ? Hope it's a good one :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Unfortunately I will be at the Clarkson, Hammond & May car show at Sheffield Arena.
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Tut tut Steve :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Have you been given the location of our pitch yet ? Hope it's a good one :wink:


They close off a street to display vehicles on, and the promenade. I've booked for us to be lined up along the promenade, as I didn't like the idea of people bottlenecking down a crowded street, walking near our cars with prams and handbags  
I have received 'prom passes', so we should get a great spot.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Unfortunately I will be at the Clarkson, Hammond & May car show at Sheffield Arena.
> Steve


Perhaps you'll be able to make Haigh Hall again this year in 'something German'!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been given the location of our pitch yet ? Hope it's a good one :wink:
> ...


That's a good shout my dear because it was a concern of mine.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Nobody comes near my car with sticky ice cream fingers and sharp scratchy objects - I bite!!! :evil:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Same here...Grrr
I used to have little signs in the Windows saying 'Eyes do not leave fingerprints'
:wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> I used to have little signs in the Windows saying 'Eyes do not leave fingerprints'
> :wink:


Ha ha, I NEED some of those signs! :lol:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Really looking forward to this show. Roll on 2 weeks . I just hope the donut lady from the Lancs car, bike and food show is there :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Pity I hate donuts!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What time would you suggest being there for ?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Going to research a meeting place and let you know. We have to arrive together but I haven't been given a time yet. I suspect it will be early, perhaps 8am


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Arrive...I like that word  
I have a couple of hours drive so please be aware of my arrival time just in case I need a bit longer :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Arrive...I like that word
> I have a couple of hours drive so please be aware of my arrival time just in case I need a bit longer :wink:


So 'Mrs Templar' doesn't get treated to an overnight stay in Blackpool then? :?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

She's in Manchester on the Saturday with the girlies so I'm not sure what her plans will be for the Sunday. I would've preferred to stop over on the Saturday tbh but I quite like driving early on a Sunday morning albeit this time it will be the miserable M6 :-/
Just keep me updated and I'll let you know what I'll be doing so we can arrive together.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Karen

Can you put me on the list please 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

gninnam said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Can you put me on the list please
> 
> ...


Consider it done Andy, it'll be nice to see you again.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Cloud said:


> Consider it done Andy, it'll be nice to see you again.


Cheers and looking forward


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

t'mill said:


> Really looking forward to this show. Roll on 2 weeks . I just hope the donut lady from the Lancs car, bike and food show is there :lol:


So do I Jonny. See you soon.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

So, how many mk2's are expected to be at the show ?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> So, how many mk2's are expected to be at the show ?


Three so far, including you. The rest are proper TTs!!! :lol:

We have to be on site for 9am so I will be in touch with a meeting time and place so we can all arrive in convoy, otherwise we may not be parked together.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > So, how many mk2's are expected to be at the show ?
> ...


Be Nice, I can bite too..grrr..lol

Just let me know where the meeting point is and I'll be there :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Don't you worry, I'll let you know.


----------



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll check with Heidi on this one but I don't want to make it rain again


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

BeastleeUK said:


> I'll check with Heidi on this one but I don't want to make it rain again


I've booked some sunshine for this one! [smiley=sunny.gif] Hope you can make it, let me know if you're a definite.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

According to Sky News 6hrs ago, we're set for a heat wave next weekend with expected temperatures to sore to 82F 

The good weather is expected to start from this Wednesday.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> According to Sky News 6hrs ago, we're set for a heat wave next weekend with expected temperatures to sore to 82F
> 
> The good weather is expected to start from this Wednesday.


I've heard similar. We're due a show in the sunshine, we'd be unlucky to do three in the rain!

Had a drive over to Cleveleys yesterday to see where we go etc and was very impressed with how the prom looks, they've obviously spent a lot of money on it. 8)

Meeting details for next Sunday are as follows (I'll update the first page too):-

For people travelling from the South (most of us):

The Tickled Trout Services (BP), Preston New Road, Samlesbury, Preston, PR5 0UJ
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 5598,d.bGg

Please arrive BEFORE 7.30 am as we will be leaving promptly to our second meeting place.

For people near/to the north of Cleveleys:

The Victoria Hotel, 183 Victoria Road West, Cleveleys, FY5 3PZ (no website). They have a large car park.










Please arrive around 8.15, in order to leave at 8.30 prompt to proceed to the promenade.

Don't forget to pack sunscreen [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Karen I'll see you at the Victoria. By the time I have made my way to the tickled trout I could nearly be there so I'll see you there


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> Hi Karen I'll see you at the Victoria. By the time I have made my way to the tickled trout I could nearly be there so I'll see you there


Excellent. See you soon Kurt.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thinks I will meet you all at the Vic also 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I intend to meet with you at the Tickled Trout but if I find myself running behind for what ever reason then increase my tempo and meet at the Vic also.
The nav is saying just over a 1.5 hours to the Trout so will be leaving mine at 6am at the latest.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

gninnam said:


> Thinks I will meet you all at the Vic also
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


Great Andy, see you next Sunday 



Templar said:


> I intend to meet with you at the Tickled Trout but if I find myself running behind for what ever reason then increase my tempo and meet at the Vic also.
> The nav is saying just over a 1.5 hours to the Trout so will be leaving mine at 6am at the latest.


Hopefully see you at the Tickled Trout Jase.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Unforseen circumstances have dictated my lack of attendance now. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sutty said:


> Unforseen circumstances have dictated my lack of attendance now. Enjoy the day.


That's a shame Al, you'll miss out on eating gritty SANDwiches! :lol:


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Stick me down for this, i'd best get polishing :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> Stick me down for this, i'd best get polishing :lol:


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] I knew we'd wear you down!!! :lol:


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Sutty said:
> 
> 
> > Unforseen circumstances have dictated my lack of attendance now. Enjoy the day.
> ...


Please don't Karen. We both know why!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Might try squeezing a cheeky breakfast in once my car is parked up and cleanish :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

There are plenty of places to eat in or take out in Cleveleys. I do have my eye on a chippy I spied down a side street on Saturday! 

Barbecues are also permitted on the prom, provided they are properly supervised, away from vehicles and on suitable a heatproof covering to protect the promenade from heat and grease.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Ooo barbecue...  Will have to watch my rag top if someone gets one on the go.
Mrs T will be starting at the ranch on Sunday after a long day/night out with the girlies in Manchester so will Be welcomed home to a nice Sunday lunch upon return ..


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sunday lunch waiting for you - nice. My hubby will have to make do with pinching one of my chips (if he's fast enough) at Cleveleys! :lol:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Can I come? know it's last minute but I wasn't sure. I'm working 4-12 the day before but I could really do with something to cheer me up.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

You're more than welcome Diarmuid. 

We'll see you at the Tickled Trout on Sunday morning. Let me know if you need any further information.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Karen.

Early start but worth it for a bit of car porn and a natter! Do you have/need my reg?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Car porn is a certainty! 

I don't need your reg as I already have the passes and will hand them out at the meeting places.

See you on Sunday morning.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Karen

Up to what time will we be displaying the cars to?

Cheers


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

gninnam said:


> Karen
> 
> Up to what time will we be displaying the cars to?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Andy

They haven't given a time but it shouldn't be any later than 4pm.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Karen,
Do you know the spot where we will be displaying our wears on Sunday..is it a decent spot ?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Hi Karen,
> Do you know the spot where we will be displaying our wears on Sunday..is it a decent spot ?


The earlier we arrive, the better spot we'll be allocated. The prom, where we'll be situated, looks fantastic, and quite spacious.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It's a pity there's not a mk3 coming along too.. could do a 1, 2 and 3 in a row to show the evolution of the TT :-/


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> It's a pity there's not a mk3 coming along too.. could do a 1, 2 and 3 in a row to show the evolution of the TT :-/


I know. We probably frightened Rick off at Unphased15 I think! :lol:


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Cloud said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> They haven't given a time but it shouldn't be any later than 4pm.


OK and thanks,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I hope the weather holds for you guys as the clouds are rolling in here :?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Dani.

I'm happy with dry - sunshine will be a bonus. It's looking good though.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It is indeed...trying to lavish a little TLC on the TT today, proving a little harder than normal...might be something to do with my hangover :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just finished polishing!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Just finished mine


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Finally done... Give it a hour or two and it'll be covered in dust with all this wind we're having here.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

It's raining! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Going to have to dry it off later, can't be doing with water marks. :x


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Raining..ooh nooo, not long finished the polishing too :/

Fingers crossed that there's non in the night too.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The sun's out here now so I've dried the car off. Think it's supposed to be dry now, so fingers crossed.

Having a well earned glass of wine (or three) now.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> The sun's out here now so I've dried the car off. Think it's supposed to be dry now, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Having a well earned glass of wine (or three) now.


Similar here Karen. .Doom Bar [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just completed some detailing. So glad it won't be a wet start. Nothing worse than getting a clean car out into the rain.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Just completed some detailing. So glad it won't be a wet start. Nothing worse than getting a clean car out into the rain.


Good forecast for tomorrow (for a change). Off to bed now, up at 5 am. See you all tomorrow morning.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Just in from work.... 5am is calling! Haha see you all tomorrow. I promise I'll try not to be grumpy!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Good morning all, great start to the day nil winds and blue skies here in Wolves. Setting off shortly see you soon


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Have a good day everyone, weather looks great

Really tempted to jump in the car and drive up lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Good morning everyone. Looks like it's going to be a good day, see you all soon.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Setting off in a few minutes, see you soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have a good show all. I'll be thinking of you when I have to sit at a friend's birthday table...


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Having a great time. And there's sunshine!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks mega! Keep posting pictures


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Great pics Diarmuid.

Thanks to everyone for making today a success, such a good turnout and our cars looked stunning! 8)

Won't be able to post my pics until tomorrow.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Had a great day at Cleveleys today, great atmosphere, great cars and a pleasure to meet everybody.
Thanks Karen for putting everything together


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent pics! 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

NP Karen it's the least I could do, will see how the video camera footage came out and if I can piece a few minutes together


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Great day out. Have come home and gone straight for the aftersun, rather red. :/ anyway here's some more pictures.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Great day out, thanks Karen for sorting it

If there's an award for most sunburnt I'm confident I'd win :lol:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

You sure? Lol


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha...how have you managed to take a selfie while asleep ?


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Myself and mark didn't get chance to get sunburnt we were to busy compiling our good brew guide (advance orders being taken)


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Haha I wasn't asleep I just closed my eyes so you could get the full effect. Pick camera position, locate capture button close eye lids and press! Best guide I've done on here!


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

No selfie but trust me I'm still winning :lol:

Some car pics.....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Was the tan even Mark..I remember you being a little concerned of having a white egg under your hat ?


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

More...


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> Myself and mark didn't get chance to get sunburnt we were to busy compiling our good brew guide (advance orders being taken)


Haha too right Kurt! Think we did a good job surveying various establishments in the interest of research! Crackin day mate and cheers for the route back to the M55. Roll on Haigh Hall!
Cheers, Mark


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Templar said:


> Was the tan even Mark..I remember you being a little concerned of having a white egg under your hat ?


Yep, I now look like a matchstick 

I'm on a training course tomorrow I'm gonna look a right tool :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Was the tan even Mark..I remember you being a little concerned of having a white egg under your hat ?
> ...


Hahaha.. :lol: :lol: [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Saved the best till last....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

OMG No, please !!

I must admit though they did provide me with so much grin factor when looking round them 

Did anyone check out the owners in the end, I know Kurt was going to ask for some modding tips ?


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Great day Karen so thanks for organising [smiley=book2.gif]

Some nice pics (didn't take any...) so thanks for putting them up all 

Sorry I didn't get to meet everyone but you all seemed to be a nice group and hopefully I will get to go to the next meet and talk to a few more of you.

Cheers


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I forgot to ask the fella where he got his stick on quad outlets exhaust from I thought it would look good on mine I was also taken be the colour coded chicken wire in the back windows oh yes and the chrome tape on the wipers , as you all know been pondering what to get next now I know


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I can get you some orange coloured netlon from work if you want some for your back windows mate...just remember, if it doesn't fit in one piece you can always cut another bit and stick it on the opposite way round with gaffer tape....no one will ever know :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I liked the way we were all studying the way they had joined it up,as usual we all had a good laugh roll on haigh hall


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Another bonus point of the day was seeing the bmx bikes...took me right back to my yoot...thanks for bringing them along fellas.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

It was a great day , the TT's looked excellent lined up in a sweeping curve on the promenade. There was some fine and interesting examples of classic and modern cars and also some good examples of how not to modify a car! :roll:

Good weather, at last! I'm certainly feeling the effects of the sun 

Pity about my window regulator which packed in just after we arrived, will be in touch with Audi today to get it sorted. 

As always, many thanks to Karen for organising.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for coming along Phil. Hope you get your window fixed soon. :x

I have quite a red forehead today, but not too bad luckily, and managed to escape getting panda eyes after wearing sunglasses all day.

I've finally got some pics to post:




































































































Stig took quite a fancy to my car!









And red was the target colour of the day for seagulls, with direct hits on two cars!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures that are testimony to the nice time you all must have had


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Dani, it was a good day. The sunshine certainly helped, it made a nice change to have a show without any rain whatsoever!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Some great pictures folks and a cracking day by the sea. Great to meet new faces. It surpassed my expectations, some great cars and an ideal location to mooch and get food. Better than the dodgy dirt burger vans in a field.

I have some pics, I have put others so not to repeat.

I have to start with the 348 :lol:



















That guy looks shifty behind.



























Cracking paint job!









No idea why this caught my eye


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A lot of fantastic pics have been posted - thanks guys! 8)


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> I forgot to ask the fella where he got his stick on quad outlets exhaust from I thought it would look good on mine I was also taken be the colour coded chicken wire in the back windows oh yes and the chrome tape on the wipers , as you all know been pondering what to get next now I know


 :lol: 
... or that wedding car with the skull on a stick in the rear side window :? .... nothing like being optimistic on your wedding day! :lol:


----------

